# I just used a green laser for the first time today, now I want one!



## Sgt. LED (Jul 21, 2009)

OK how to start...............

My mom and her husband were in the state this week and I thought I would drive out and see them. He is a bit of a flashlight nut and I took lots of toys for him to look at. Then out comes a green pointer! This thing is really cool. Now I want one too.

I do not know what his was or how much it cost. It did seem to take a second or 2 to ramp up to full output but that could of been weak batteries. It used 2 AAA batteries. I felt no heat from the beam. One it was fully dark you could make out the beam but it was not obvious unless you were the one holding it. We made a small fire that put out tons of smoke and waved the beam around, looked neat. We shot a beam on the house from about a half mile out and our spotter told us the green dot was bigger than a softball.

I have little to NO interest in burning things with one of these, I just like seeing the beam clearly and having a small spot go a nice long distance. I need the laser to not use AAA's, I just don't like them at all. CR123 would be nice! I also do not want to have a limited runtime other than battery capacity. I read somewhere about 100% duty cycle being the correct term for this.  I guess I want something with a big heatsink, do lasers really have those? A constant on button would be really nice. Size is no matter as long as it's not a tabletop model. Cost is, I can't see paying more than 100 for it unless it is really something special. Perhaps for my list of wants 100 is not enough, I really have no clue. Cheaper is great as long as the laser will last. I saw some strong ones on DX but they won't let folks in the US have them. Probably wouldn't work long anyway! What does an IR filter do for lasers? Is a focusable model really useful or just a way to spend more money?

I know nothing really about these things and I feel like a nooB again even starting one of these threads! Have any advice or wisdom for me guys?

I wish I could just buy a green laser drop-in and be done with it you know! Toss it in a 18650 bored 6P and have fun. It's an idea anyway. Would it not work? Say in an old Malkoff module............... Someone has to of tried this by now! _Think of the sales you could have on this forum alone!_


----------



## Burgess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello Sgt. --


For what it's worth . . . .


I bought my Green laser pointer 3 years ago,

from an excellent vendor named *AtlasNova*. :thumbsup:


Cost me $86 shipped, 5mW power, runs on 2xAAA cells,

wavelength 532nm, Class IIIa.


As they stated in my specs:

"1 minute on to 1 minute off is the "rule of thumb" with any green pointer without Automatic Power Control (APC) to avoid overheating and/or malfunctioning."​ 

Perhaps this info may be helpful to you.​ 
Suggest you contact AtlasNova for more specifics.​ 

Good Luck !​ 
_​


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 21, 2009)

Nova Lasers is the place most laser folk rave about for being bang for the buck, I haven't had the opportunity to own one myself, but they certainly do have the best specs and reviews for their prices.

Your $100 would buy a 25+mW pointer there, which according to their specs would be bright enough to see even in a light-polluted night sky but not quite bright enough to see (the beam) indoors with the lights on. 

The next step up for $119 gets you 50+mW, which can melt through thin dark material (trash bags, crepe paper) and pop balloons.. 

See them all here: http://www.novalasers.com/NOVAstore/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=2


----------



## tsask (Jul 21, 2009)

I have had excellent cutomer service from Z-Bolt.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 21, 2009)

I read that you shouldn't look at the green dot if it's over 30mw without the special glasses. Is that right?! I don't want to wear sunglasses at night.

I also read that some lasers do have a heatsink and can stay on as long as you want. I see some prices for these green lasers that are friggin' ridiculous.
I am trying to learn


----------



## jhosaki (Jul 21, 2009)

Viewing the laser dot on a matte surface is generally considered safe under 500 mW. It can be uncomfortable, however, so you may wish to buy goggles anyways so you have them when you need them. Laser safety goggles are a very special product and can not be replaced with sunglasses, welding shields, etc. (Would you replace your car seatbelt with anything other than a seatbelt?)

There is wisdom in your sig that should guide you when making your first laser purchase!


----------



## afraidofdark (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Sarge, I know just what you mean, that visible green beam at night is really fun. I bought a Romisen from DX (SKU.11047), it runs on one CR123 or RCR123, it has a clicky, and it says it puts out 30mW. 

I've had some 5mW 2xAAA presentation/indoor green laser pointers also, and this one is a bit more powerful than those. The Romisen works great and I'd recommend it, but it looks like DX doesn't ship green lasers to the US anymore? I haven't tried to get around this yet, but there must be a way.

I'll second the advice on keeping this out of eyeballs. And don't point one at anything that might reflect or scatter the beam :thumbsup:


----------



## junmae (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey sgt. LED. Idk if you got my PM or not but I sent ya one about a green laser I am selling . Reply back if you're interested


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 22, 2009)

Time to read PM's!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2009)

SGT,
I bought one about two weeks ago after seeing a friends.

I went to laserglow, in my opinion the SF of Lasers (nova lasers is their sister company).

I bought a 5mw galileo to start with using a cr123 - we have plenty of those sitting around, right - it is heat sinked and has a continuious duty cycle. Like SF you can count on LG's output rating and it's under $100.

I started with 5mw because no glasses needed. Next up for me will be a 35mw LG Aries, I am not interested in anything more powerful because of the hazard to the eyes involved and because like you I am not interested in burning anything. Aries also has all of the safety features that make them legal in the USA.

Check the LG web site. BTW their customer service is excellent - they would have taken my 5 mw back if I wanted to upgrade, but I am keeping it and will buy a second 35mw Aries.

Good luck!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 22, 2009)

That is just what I wanted to hear! Thanks for posting pal.

I just traded for a 2nd party 8mW tested Galileo and can't wait to play. If I get hooked like I think I might then the Aries may well be my next step.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and especially the informative links. 
lovecpf


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2009)

I will stay tuned for your reviews, mods and destruction testing.


----------



## andyw513 (Jul 22, 2009)

I mentioned Z-Bolt and Optotronics in this thread and gave a basic rundown on the two sites, several people gave good hopes for Nova too. Hope this helps: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235891


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: I will let you guys know what I think of the Galileo. Then I'll be back for more!


----------



## Morelite (Jul 25, 2009)

The Jasper Always  by Lucky Duck fits your criteria, green, 100% duty cycle, takes CR123's, and has a click switch.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 25, 2009)

I never heard of Jasper before but FWW their product makes me feel even better about my Galileo purchase. Higher guaranteed output, well known respected company, and cheaper to boot.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 27, 2009)

I purchased the Novafone green laser module on Ebay in early-2006.
It uses a single CR123A cell for power.

The link to it on my website is *right here* if you're intertested.


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2009)

the USPS confirmation indicate it has been delivered, have you received it yet?:candle:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 28, 2009)

Played with it for quite a good bit last night around the house. I am very happy with the Galileo! I just need to take it out to a spot where I can stretch it's legs and see it's true distance.

It is pretty much exactly what I was asking for in the OP.
Bright, shows the beam, CR123, constant on, no burning or melting stuff, heatsink, low cost, IR filter, and won't cook someone's eyes on accident.

Do I want a stronger one yet? Nah, give me a week!


----------



## csshih (Jul 28, 2009)

soon, and you'll be roasting stuff on contact!


----------



## john lawson (Jul 30, 2009)

ok i bought 30 of these they are killer I won't post a link 
but all were overpowered from 9mw to well over 70 mw 
and for 10.50 shipped you cant go wrong dx sku 91


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 30, 2009)

A power spread from 9 to 70 in one batch of the same item? Sounds like horrible quality control to me. Oh sure buying a 5mW labeled item to sneak it into the country illegally is interesting and the price is right but I think I will pass. 

*ALSO:* I see it doesn't have an IR filter. 70mW without an IR filter is really not safe.


----------



## Jeffdau (Jul 31, 2009)

People are really overreacting when they are afraid of the ir from green lasers. A laser without an ir filter is really only gonna put out a few mw's of ir. You should be more worried about the green light. 

(Im from the laser pointer forums, but it looks like im jumping from lasers into flashlights now If you guys are looking for lasers PM me i will always have a couple for sale)


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 31, 2009)

Noted and welcome aboard!


----------



## jamie.91 (Jul 31, 2009)

if your not bothered about power, i picked up a 1mW green pointer yesterday on the bay for 8GBP

jamie


----------



## Illum (Jul 31, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> and won't cook someone's eyes on accident.



o...the latency period of recovery is still far longer than red lasers though...
I got hit playing with a chandelier:candle:


----------



## JimInFL (Aug 16, 2009)

(First post here)

I had purchased a green laser for my AR a couple years ago off Ebay. Worked great but now has failed. I was looking at DealExtreme for a replacement, but they are all marked (>5mW) "can't ship to the US". How are you guys buying from there ?

JimInFL


----------



## Illum (Aug 16, 2009)

JimInFL said:


> (First post here)
> 
> I had purchased a green laser for my AR a couple years ago off Ebay. Worked great but now has failed. I was looking at DealExtreme for a replacement, but they are all marked (>5mW) "can't ship to the US". How are you guys buying from there ?
> 
> JimInFL



While FDA set restrictions for Lasers coming from China it sure hasn't put any regulations on Canadian born lasers...
Mines from LaserGlow, Toronto

I never touch DX unless I absolutely have to, the quality control is too inconsistent for my liking...especially when you cannot depend on the reviews that you see about them.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 17, 2009)

JimInFL said:


> I was looking at DealExtreme for a replacement



"DealExtreme" is a mandarin phrase meaning "buyer beware".


----------



## Burgess (Aug 17, 2009)

:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:

_


----------



## Ryanmart96 (Oct 15, 2009)

Because i have never used agreen laser but i think there really coool im just going to start off with a 1mw apparently they arnt that bad. I heared u can mod them and get them up to about 5mw - 8mw maybe. I dont now if i should do this??? Opinions?? I dnt care if it brakes £7 its cheap then just buy another and dont mod it. I am only 14 and i dnt have to much money to waste, well it can't be called wasted because its soo cool:green:


----------

